# LP converter to CDs



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Has anyone used either the turntable type to convert old LPs via computer to CDs, or the software (Acoustic Spin it Again is one)?

I can't find reviews of the software, which would be my choice, if I knew it was worth doing and I could get a good recording.

Figured someone on this forum might have a recommendation.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I bought my wife an ion USB turn table to convert her LP's... It works fine, take time but works. They also have a cassette and VHS convert to convert other old media.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

I have the ION but it doesn't do 78's. There's others out there that do it all in one package. Cassette , 8 track and vinyl right to CD


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Once it is digitized it could be used and stored any number of ways correct?

Rather than burning to CD---is there any reason the digital files couldn't just be kept in a file on a hard drive for ready loading to IPOD, loading to memory chip for use in certain players, burning to CD, etc.?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

My dad purchased a turntable and software from Dak.com. The site is pretty darn cheesy; but he absolutely LOVES the software.

I've listened to music that he's converted from LPs to CDs. The neat thing is that I had no clue they WERE LPs at one time - the recordings were THAT clear. It's a bit expensive ($219 for both software and turntable), but if I was in the market for this sort of thing, I'd definitely buy one from them.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for the testimonial Kung. I had figured that there would still be the hisses, pops, etc. that old LPs are known for. 

Often old LPs are about a dime a dozen at garage sales and flea markets. Might be a worthy investment. Expect I have 40-50 vintage LPs with music ranging from The Beach Boys to Beethoven.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

The turntables are all over the place with price. What I would like to know is if anyone has used JUST the software -- ex: Acoustic Spin It Again (although there are others)?

I'd like to avoid having to buy yet another turntable if this type of software works well.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I used just software, with my expensive (at least back in the 70's) turntable. The program (which I can't remember, but a basic recording software, that'd allow you to adjust everything, and filters to go back and clean out the hiss/pops/cracks and other noise).

I had a couple hundred albums, before going digital. Realized real quick, that it was a long drawn out process. Play the album in real time, go through and clean each song up, and then convert to mp3, flac, or leave in wav. Was 100x easier just downloading the high quality mp3 off the net.

Only processed maybe three albums.... simply because no one has ever ever offered those old discs in digital formats.

No matter how hard I tried, I never could eliminate all of the 'noise'... without also taking out a lot of the range of the music...

What albums are you wanting to convert?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Like Texan said hook you turn table and Receiver (Amp) to your PC. A good needle on the table goes a long way too. 

Best software for the Price is Audacity (FREE)

you can do the same with any Device, Just put the volume low and make sure the Line in is not muted so you can adjust it to a appropriate level.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really interested in getting rid of all the hisses and poops -- that's part of the LP sound. We want to play them on our CD and in our cars and be able to move several hundred LPs out of the living room.

Didn't quite understand, Texacan: how long did it take you to do that many albums? We're in no hurry but don't want to be tied to the computer too long per song.

Thanks for the tip on Audacity.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Doc said:


> Not really interested in getting rid of all the hisses and poops -- that's part of the LP sound.


IF the recording device or software has Dolby Noise Reduction on it, that will take care of a lot of this pops and hisses.
That is a good thing as I have done some recordings using DNR and it works very good.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Doc said:


> Not really interested in getting rid of all the hisses and poops -- that's part of the LP sound. We want to play them on our CD and in our cars and be able to move several hundred LPs out of the living room.
> 
> Didn't quite understand, Texacan: how long did it take you to do that many albums? We're in no hurry but don't want to be tied to the computer too long per song.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Audacity.


After realizing it'd take weeks to do my complete collection (and I hate hate hate 'noise', pops, clicks, hum, etc.) I just dl'd high quality mp3's or bought cd's and ripped them.

With an LP, you play the album in real time. An hour long lp is going to take at least an hour... once you have your volume levels corrected. I used Audacity. Don't make the mistake I did, thinking everything was sweet.... then listening to the finished product and realize it was mud. Play with your line levels, process one song, all the way through, and listen... if it's good, do the whole album.

I only did three albums... because they don't exist anywhere digitally. A rare Alaskan Irish group named "Banish Misfortune". Everything else is available online. My 'pirate' days are behind me... for the cost of a cd, you can get unlimited legal music off of Napster/Rhapsody.

Still have the records... why I don't know... I'm not going to listen to them... my old amp has seen better days... and I have several hundred thousand songs on my computer. Maybe 1 out of a thousand has 'noise'... when I run across one of these 'damaged' files, I replace it. Also, I can load a song, sitting here, quicker than I can get up, go to the library, hunt an album up, load up the turntable, get the amp going, adjust everything, and listen to music. 

My latest car stereo has a cd player of course (which I don't ever use)... but it does have a usb slot and an auxiliary 'in' plug. I can put a usb thumb drive full of music in, and listen to a different song for months... or plug in my Zune or Creative Designs mp3 players, with tens of thousands of songs... enough for months, or years of listening... imagine having a thousand albums available, wherever you go? Sweet, imho....


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Texican: you're saying that a good deal is to go to Napster and buy one cd and download whatever I want and then burn CDs? I haven' been to their website. We have a bunch of old jazz records that we want on CDs. Does Napster have the oldies?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Doc said:


> Texican: you're saying that a good deal is to go to Napster and buy one cd and download whatever I want and then burn CDs? I haven' been to their website. We have a bunch of old jazz records that we want on CDs. Does Napster have the oldies?


Yes, I find all the oldies I want to listen to in MP3 format laying around the Internet for free. I just make sure to only download 128 bit or higher files, then I burn them as audio CDs.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't understand what you mean by "download 128 bit or higher files" -- too techie for me.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Doc said:


> Don't understand what you mean by "download 128 bit or higher files" -- too techie for me.


When you download music files the P2P application will tell you the "bit rate" resolution, which indicates audio quality. 128 bits/second and higher is considered CD quality.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Very good to know -- thanks.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Doc said:


> Texican: you're saying that a good deal is to go to Napster and buy one cd and download whatever I want and then burn CDs? I haven' been to their website. We have a bunch of old jazz records that we want on CDs. Does Napster have the oldies?


What I'm saying is, for the 'price of one cd', (around 17 bucks last I checked) I can download ten thousand mp3's. My collection is mostly complete, but when I do discover a new artist I like, I'll dl everything they have....which might be several hundred songs.

Napster and Rhapsody are merging, so who knows what's going to happen. They have everything, from the first music ever, all the way to the present. I've gotten several hundred cd's of early blues recordings (Document Records).

Like Nevada said, there are numerous free sites out there. Google has a service where you can search individuals online collections and dl from their personal servers for free.....no programs to install, just click and dl. 

I "ALWAYS" run a virus scan on anything I get off someone's personal server.

More bitrate... more information.


----------

